# Anyone else driving a v8



## Furai (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm semi excited,
not a 8 cylinder person hence my name,

but in time I think it will grow on me.
it's actually economical I think.

did get bored in 15' 300c very quickly.

only time I ever drive spiritedly is when I'm by myself.

Big Brembo brakes and tempted to do all servicing myself and void warranty.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

So much ignorance in this post.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

V8's shouldn't be used outside Black or SUV or Luxury or Executive. 

Not even Select or XL. The rates are too s**t, along with having to give away 20-28% of them to Uber.


----------



## Furai (Jan 13, 2015)

where I am it's black or X
I used to drive black but it's too quiet for my liking.
And the plates cost 36,000


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

So work on your own and develop a loyal customer base before the opportunity is gone forever. These are the only luxury car drivers who are surviving or doing well right now. Any company allowing an unlimited amount of coworkers but limited business isn't to be depended upon.

Besides, X is too cheap, with the driver getting even less of his total trip fees than any SUV. 2 fatal strikes by themselves, but combined make X a losing battle unless your city is brand new.

Don't make same mistake everyone else here dud thinking your personal


----------

